# Background for Web pages



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I use globalscape's "cutesite", and the backgrounds are very limited, (no holiday backgrounds). Do you know a site that has free backgrounds, so I can use in this programs.
I tried one, but it brought the background in my page real small. Thanks
Silverado


----------



## YellerPuma (Mar 8, 2008)

http://www.tickie.net/Backgrounds/seasonal
http://members.jorsm.com/~bnjkee/christmas.htm

Seasonal Web Backgrounds Google Search


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks,
They look great, just what I need.
I'll try to download one for Easter
to see if it works with my web program.
Silverado


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I tried to bring in a background, but it comes in real small.
I can't figure out how to make it the same size as my web
page, and still keep the resolution not distorted.
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## YellerPuma (Mar 8, 2008)

If you set the image as the background, it will copy the image across the whole page. I believe the textures I showed you are seamless so you won't notice that it is copied at all.

Post back if you have problems.

PS sorry about the top link, it should have been http://www.tickie.net/Backgrounds/seasonal/BGtiles-SE.htm


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I thought the link looked strange,
I was surfing, and I found the same link you sent in your last
thread. I did "insert" picture, then I did a "across vertically",
and "down vertically" "tiled", and it finally worked.

I do have a problem though. In firefox, the background moves
with the pictures / text, but in MS Explorer 8.0 it doesn't.
I have to figure out why firefox makes the background move
with the pictures.

Thanks for you help in this matter.
Silverado


----------



## YellerPuma (Mar 8, 2008)

Whatever settings you have in your body element are over ridden by:

If you have a body style like this with the background-attatchment: fixed; part, it should
stay where you want it to.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

No, I haven't got that selection for fixed.

I'm looking for a good WYSIWYG web design program.
The Global Scape's "cutesite", is no longer making that
program or supporting it. I think now it's owned by Corel,
I'm not sure.

Do you know if an easy one (I'm new to this), that I can get?
I don't know HTML.
Thanks


----------



## YellerPuma (Mar 8, 2008)

I use KompoZer It's free, easy to use and has a CSS editor.

I have never tried FirstPage 2000, but that is free too. If you are interested in ASP.NET powered websites, you can download Microsoft Visual Web Developer. I do not recommend using this, unless you are going to have a really hi-tech website. It has a WYSIWYG interface.

Please see pros and cons of WYSIWYG editors.

Hope this Helps.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for the update on the KopperZer.

I'll take a look at it,
Silverado


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

silverado4 said:


> No, I haven't got that selection for fixed.
> 
> I'm looking for a good WYSIWYG web design program.
> The Global Scape's "cutesite", is no longer making that
> ...


Html is easy stuff. If you are interested, pick up a book on it at barnes and noble or some other book store. Even an html for dummies book is a huge help.

Regardless, good luck with it xD


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Why is this in here? This is in the wrong area,
I didn't ask for help in this?


----------



## YellerPuma (Mar 8, 2008)

silverado4 said:


> Thanks for the update on the KopperZer.
> 
> I'll take a look at it,
> Silverado


You're welcome. Good luck with your website! :up:

Signing Off....


----------

